# Olds Engine



## Oldmechthings (Feb 26, 2008)

Here is a picture of a model Olds Engine built from Breisch castings. As models go it is a fairly large model, but a real pleasure to work on. I did not have to use a magnifying glass or tweezers to pick up the parts. It has one of those 10mm Honda spark plugs, and another of those homemade buzz coils for ignition. They really seem reliable for slow speed engines. It must have been a good system, because Ford used them for the model T and the Fordson tractors. When this engine was finished and fueled up, it took off running the very first time it was pulled across compression, and it has started about that way ever since.







Striping seems to add a nice finishing touch to models, and an old draftsman's ruling pen works very well for that job. Do not try to dip the pen in the paint, but rather pick up a drop with a toothpick and place it between the blades and let it run down to the points. You will need to use a straight edge or French curve to guide the pen unless you are much steadier than myself. Be sure to block the guide up so that it does not contact your freshly painted line and smear it, otherwise you might be inclined to use some of those unmentionable words stored in the back of your vocabulary.
         Birk

  Oh, and the "B" on there can also stand for Birk, as well as Breisch


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice engine Birk. What size are the flywheels and do you know if the castings for this engine are still sold?

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Oldmechthings (Feb 26, 2008)

Phil
  The flywheels are about 8" diameter. I do not remember seeing an ad for these engines recently so I do not know if they are available or not. Mr Briesch passed away, and then Jay Peters of Bangor PA took over the business.
     Birk


----------



## chuck foster (Feb 26, 2008)

jay peters passed way a while ago.
i think bob herders might have kits or info on who got all the patterns and castings from jay.
i think if you google bob you will find his web site.

chuck


----------

